# baby isopods or mites?



## Embers To Ashes (May 10, 2011)

I just oppened my isopod container. I saw afew baby isopods when I lifted the bark, but then I saw something else. They are little white things. I cant even tell what shape they are because they are so small. it looks like water on hair glisining, but they are little bugs. Are these baby isopods or mites?

The ones I currently have are wild caught.


----------



## ZephAmp (May 10, 2011)

Are they sort of crawling around slowly or are they rather active? 

I'm thinking springtails.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 10, 2011)

You would need a good camera so people could see what you are talking about.  I just made this vid earlier, at about 1:20, at the top you can see the common grain mite species the hobby has the most probs with compared to a very small sps of isopod.  http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r264/galapoheros/?action=view&current=A003-20110510_190322.mp4  I was using a Dino-lite micro.


----------



## redrumpslump (May 11, 2011)

I have the same worries as ember. What I'm seeing isn't fat slow moving things like in jc's video. What I see are tiny little white things that are running around evrywhere. Would this most likely be springtails? Mine aren't wc i got them from a dealer with multiple pages of positive reviews.

Matt


----------



## Embers To Ashes (May 11, 2011)

They look more like little lines? Is it more likely to be springtails?


----------



## Vfox (May 11, 2011)

Springtails are small...almost like slivers of dust. They are very abundant outdoors if you look in the leaf litter. They are thin and "pop" into the air when disturbed, this is their jumping, it's similar to a flea. They are harmless and actually beneficial to most of us invert keepers. I have thousands in my tanks along with grain mites. Both help keep the cages clean and when the mites get a little out of control, a quick swipe with vaseline on a paper-towel and their numbers are back to normal.


----------



## Embers To Ashes (May 11, 2011)

will they bother my isopods?


----------



## Vfox (May 11, 2011)

Not likely unless they are overpopulated. If you're seeing hundreds to thousands then you may want to simply change the substrate. That's the best way to control large set populations of mites or springtails.


----------

